# Coco pics from today!



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok so she wouldnt sit still and show me her face for pics soooo.....i put her in my drawer to keep her still!
She will be 5 months old next week......



























Playing in the teddies

















Refusing to look at the camera








And Cocos bling collar!









She loves our bedroom, i think because its carpet and has teddies!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh she is just more stunning everytime i see her!!
How cute in the drawer and amoung the big teddies too. lol
Love her bit of bling aswell.
Gorgeous girl!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg she is too cute! i love her little mask!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Awe thanks guys, some1 said they wanted to see more pics of her and i realised i hadnt posted good pics of her in ages!
Ye shes got a full white mask now!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwww, she is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness she has a adorable face!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Hayley, you already know how I feel about Coco, but man is she a dollbaby!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! Shes gorgeous! her Id tag is nearly bigger than her!  haha


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Pookypeds said:


> Awwwwwwww, she is beautiful!!!!!


Thank u!


Milosmummy said:


> Oh my goodness she has a adorable face!


Thank u!


MisStingerRN said:


> Hayley, you already know how I feel about Coco, but man is she a dollbaby!!!


Ha ha i took those pics for u! thanks!


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Wow! Shes gorgeous! her Id tag is nearly bigger than her!  haha


Thank u, ha i kno i was afraid to get the smaller one cos thought the writing would be too small on it then, i think its cute that it looks huge on her tho!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Ha ha i took those pics for u! thanks!


Hehee, now your just toyin' with me


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

She has such a brilliant coat on her!!! She really is a miniature malamute!!

Her colour is so stunning, now I'll be forever on the hunt for a wolf sable Chi, just like Coco!! xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's darling. Her coloring is really unique and beautiful, too.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah gorgeous girl look at her little White face. She's a little wolfy chi


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

My boyfriend and i are sitting here going, aww isn't she gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> Hehee, now your just toyin' with me


Haha sorry! Thanks for adding me!



Guess said:


> She has such a brilliant coat on her!!! She really is a miniature malamute!!
> Thank u, shes still shedding loads of her puppy coat, cant wait for her coat to get long!
> Her colour is so stunning, now I'll be forever on the hunt for a wolf sable Chi, just like Coco!! xx


Awe thanks, ha ha she will be v flattered by that, shes such an inbetween colour!


flippedstars said:


> She's darling. Her coloring is really unique and beautiful, too.


Thank u! she is real different looking wit that coat isnt she, little lamb.
Im now loving sables! hope it doesnt totally grow out!



Daisydoo said:


> Ah gorgeous girl look at her little White face. She's a little wolfy chi


Thanks Sarah, her tear staining isnt even that bad with her white face, its great!


Bellatrix said:


> My boyfriend and i are sitting here going, aww isn't she gorgeous!!!


Awe thanks!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

> Haha sorry! Thanks for adding me!


No problem...always around if you feel like chatting...you can pm me anytime


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

She is just the cutest little thing! I was just showing my daughter the pics of Coco last night and she about died - she said "Oooohhhh is she for sale????" LOL I told her no this was someone elses puppy and boy was she sad. I can't wait to show her these tonight - they are just way too cute!


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> She is just the cutest little thing! I was just showing my daughter the pics of Coco last night and she about died - she said "Oooohhhh is she for sale????" LOL I told her no this was someone elses puppy and boy was she sad. I can't wait to show her these tonight - they are just way too cute!


Awe thats such a compliment thank u! such a nice thing to hear, ha ul hav to find her a pup that looks just like Coco now!


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her colouring.

Joy xx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow she is really cute! She has a husky fur look, really different! I love her! Great pics Coco!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

she beautiful and love her collar. funny Cali is 5 months old in a few days LOL


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow she is beautiful!! I love her colouring


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

she is gorgeous! her colouring is so gorgeous !


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

ahhhh shes absolutely beautiful. gorgeous little face x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww adorable pics!! She's beautiful.


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

Shes soo adorable, love her bling collar tooxx


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Neve38 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous, I love her colouring.
> 
> Joy xx


Thank u!


Dragonfly said:


> Wow she is really cute! She has a husky fur look, really different! I love her! Great pics Coco!


Thank u!



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> she beautiful and love her collar. funny Cali is 5 months old in a few days LOL


Thank u! Ha isnt that funny, they remind me so much of each other and they r the same age too!


xSamanthax said:


> Oh wow she is beautiful!! I love her colouring


Thank u!


crawlin said:


> she is gorgeous! her colouring is so gorgeous !


Thank u!


rache said:


> ahhhh shes absolutely beautiful. gorgeous little face x


Thank u!


foggy said:


> Aww adorable pics!! She's beautiful.


Thank u!


chicabelle said:


> Shes soo adorable, love her bling collar tooxx


Thank u! hope she doesnt wreck the collar now!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

super cute! she's so beautiful


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

wow Coco is stunning


----------



## Cricket'sMom (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh what a little sweetheart and such unusual color and markings on her face. She will be quite the beauty.


----------

